# long red poop .



## luispena (Aug 14, 2010)

https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/7 ... directlink
what is causing this
my fish is not eating and is just resting at the bottom. i got him in a in tank refugium.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The poop looks normal (colorless is what would cause worry). How long has he not been eating, because the color of the poop makes it look like food waste. This would mean maybe he is finding food when you are not looking? And his intestinal system is working to process the food through normally?

Any other symptoms other than resting on the bottom?


----------



## luispena (Aug 14, 2010)

two days since he stop eating he stays in one spot all day and when ever he moves is very slowly and sluggish.
if i see anything else ill post it.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Well maybe that red poop is the last of the food and you will see the white/clear thready poop next.


----------



## luispena (Aug 14, 2010)

woke up this morning my cichlid didn't make it over night i wonder what it was so i could prevent it from happening again i hope this doesn't happen to any of my other cichlids.

i purchase this med Seachem Metronidazole and i'm going to add it to the aquarium just in case.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Sorry for your loss.

I would not add metronidazole to the tank unless the other fish are not eating.


----------



## luispena (Aug 14, 2010)

DJRansome said:


> Sorry for your loss.
> 
> I would not add metronidazole to the tank unless the other fish are not eating.


ok thank you.


----------

